# Swelling above my incision line



## Vivian

I had a PT ten days ago. The incision was closed with staples on the outside. I got the staples removed on the 17th and the doctor said the incision looked good. Over the weekend, I started to notice a lump forming above my incision. It is tender to the touch but not really painful. My inicision looks fine. No signs of infection. It's just this lump. It is centered in my throat right over the incision, looks like I have a prominent adam's apple, except it is the width of the incision. It also reminds me of Bart Simpson's profile when you look at it from the side (like an overbite, if that makes any sense!) I called the surgeon and he wants to take a look at it. I have an appointment on Wednesday afternoon. Anyone have any experience with this issue? Thanks.


----------



## Andros

Vivian said:


> I had a PT ten days ago. The incision was closed with staples on the outside. I got the staples removed on the 17th and the doctor said the incision looked good. Over the weekend, I started to notice a lump forming above my incision. It is tender to the touch but not really painful. My inicision looks fine. No signs of infection. It's just this lump. It is centered in my throat right over the incision, looks like I have a prominent adam's apple, except it is the width of the incision. It also reminds me of Bart Simpson's profile when you look at it from the side (like an overbite, if that makes any sense!) I called the surgeon and he wants to take a look at it. I have an appointment on Wednesday afternoon. Anyone have any experience with this issue? Thanks.


Goodness, Vivian!! I have not had the experience and I think it is rather slow today in prep for the holiday.

You are lucky to get in before Thanksgiving and please do let us know.

Does it hurt?


----------



## Vivian

It's just a little bit tender when I touch it. It is hard as a rock. It's like an upper lip projecting over a lower lip. Very weird.


----------



## Andros

Vivian said:


> It's just a little bit tender when I touch it. It is hard as a rock. It's like an upper lip projecting over a lower lip. Very weird.


It could be a hematoma and I am very very glad your surgeon is seeing you. Very glad. It may be nothing to worry about but none the less; better safe than sorry.

{{{{Vivian}}}}


----------



## suzan30

I have a similar problem. My doctor said it was a seroma--an accumulation of lymph fluid at the surgical site. It seems like it is a pretty common problem after some kinds of surgery. Eventually, the fluid is reabsorbed or your doctor can manually drain it. If it gets too big, the seroma can break open the incision, so you do need to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Vivian

I spoke to my surgeon on the phone last night (he called!) and he said basically the same thing, Suzan30, lymphatic fluid most likely. He still wants to see me tomorrow so I am going in. Thanks for the feedback!!


----------



## Andros

Vivian said:


> I spoke to my surgeon on the phone last night (he called!) and he said basically the same thing, Suzan30, lymphatic fluid most likely. He still wants to see me tomorrow so I am going in. Thanks for the feedback!!


Awesome surgeon!! Wow; he called you!! High marks for that one for sure!


----------



## suzan30

Yes, I agree, your surgeon does sound great. Please be careful with the seroma. Mine got infected and now the incision looks a whole lot worse than it did right after the surgery--and I feel much worse than I did right after the surgery. I had it drained yesterday and the dr. removed both fluid and pus with a needle. It was pretty nasty!


----------



## Vivian

Oh boy, I hope that doesn't happen to me! Hope you feel better soon Suzan and the problem resolves!


----------



## joplin1975

suzan30 said:


> Yes, I agree, your surgeon does sound great. Please be careful with the seroma. Mine got infected and now the incision looks a whole lot worse than it did right after the surgery--and I feel much worse than I did right after the surgery. I had it drained yesterday and the dr. removed both fluid and pus with a needle. It was pretty nasty!


Oh no!!!!


----------



## rosieposie

i had suregery on oct. 31st and this lump or bump sounds exactly like mine. The scar is flat but this lump is protruding. I saw the dr. today and he said a thyroid scar is somewhat like the bottom of a cup and fluid will accumulate there. He said not to worry will go down within time. He told me to massage it and use vitamin E on the scar.


----------



## CLRRN

I had a lot of swelling after the second surgery-very puffy but eventually the swelling went down. I have pics posted under my profile. I still massage and use a scar cream along w/silicone lotion. Hang in there...


----------



## Vivian

Saw the surgeon today. He said the tissues are swollen because he had to move a lot of muscles, tendons, etc. to get to my thyroid. No infection, no seroma, no hematoma, nothing to drain. It will just take time for the swelling to go away. Thanks for the input everyone and have a very Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Andros

Vivian said:


> Saw the surgeon today. He said the tissues are swollen because he had to move a lot of muscles, tendons, etc. to get to my thyroid. No infection, no seroma, no hematoma, nothing to drain. It will just take time for the swelling to go away. Thanks for the input everyone and have a very Happy Thanksgiving!


Another thing to be thankful for on this special day!


----------

